# Eliscaffe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

chosen for the best caffe in croatia 2008, home of the croatian barista champion 2006/2007/2008. owner welcomes all coffee lovers and give coffee for free to all visitors from baristaexchange

More...


----------

